# bx or romex



## judadamo (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi im new to the site and new to electrical but have been figuring things out as i go. I will soon be wiring a 3 family home but may add a unit in the basement in the future. I canot find information on the use or romex in a 4 unit. I have heard a mix of you can and cant use romex. Seems to be a borederline right on 4 units on weather you can or cant use romex. DOes anyone know what the nec code is on multifamily homes. Or can anyone simply tell me if i can use romex in a 4 family home. 

THanks 
Jud


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

judadamo said:


> Hi im new to the site and new to electrical but have been figuring things out as i go. I will soon be wiring a 3 family home but may add a unit in the basement in the future. I canot find information on the use or romex in a 4 unit. I have heard a mix of you can and cant use romex. Seems to be a borederline right on 4 units on weather you can or cant use romex. DOes anyone know what the nec code is on multifamily homes. Or can anyone simply tell me if i can use romex in a 4 family home.
> 
> THanks
> Jud


 Run, not walk away from here..... Dude, really, a carpenter asking electricians trade info???? What next, Drywallers?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

NYC or Long Island ? You might want to consult with a licensed EC from your jurisdiction .


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I would use 18/2 thermostat wire myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I believe EMT or Rigid conduit will be acceptable


----------

